# Is it just me



## Alxmrphi

Ok, is the forum acting up or is it me...
I can't see ANY buttons, all people have lost their pictures, there are no icons, I can't change anything about this post, no font change or colour, the "Ask a question", "Reply" and "Quote" buttons have all disappeared.

Is this just me or not? It's been like this for about 24 hours now and I waited to see if anyone else would ask about this problem, and seeing as they haven't, I thought it might just be me.

Is it?


----------



## .   1

It is not happening to me.

.,,


----------



## elroy

I think it's just you.


----------



## Jana337

Haven't you disabled pictures in your browser?

Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

I haven't changed any settings, hmm, what do you suggest I do?


----------



## Nunty

Oh dear, Alex. Do you think the software is angry at the slurs on its alphabetizing skills?

If you haven't changed anything, this is probably a stupid idea, but have you closed everything, shut down your computer and rebooted? Sometimes that helps for magical reasons...


----------



## cuchuflete

Try clearing cache and cookies, logging out/signing off, closing your browser, having a nice cup of tea or coffee, and starting over.  

Let's see about font color?  Seems ok.  I have all the usual buttons.  I think your problem is local, Alex.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I am going to try from another computer now and see if it is this PC, or my account, or whatever.


----------



## Asisedice

All is normal on IE (This is Alex_Murphy)
Just not on firefox, I will try this account on Firefox.


----------



## Asisedice

Ok, this is Alex_Murphy again from Firefox, and it's all not working again. 
I wonder what is wrong with Firefox, there is an update, I am going to download the next version and see if it goes back to normal then.


----------



## Etcetera

I use Firefox, and everything is OK.


----------



## Nunty

I use Firefox, and there has been no change. I have a question, though. Using the password-rememberer (I don't recall if it's through Firefox or the Google toolbar), my username and password are automatically typed into the appropriate boxes and I just click on "log in" whenever I come back after an interval. Is that what you are all talking about, or are you able to come back without even doing that? (I never log out.)


----------



## Etcetera

I'm always logged in. So I don't have to do anything.


----------



## cuchuflete

I use the latest version of Firefox, usually do not log out, but sometimes do, just to test how things are behaving.  I have had no problems lately.  The same is true of both Safari and IE.

As I mentioned, Firefox is the latest release. Safari and IE are older versions. It can be a nuisance, but sometimes a reload of the browser software can make oddities disappear.  If you reload FF, be sure to save bookmarks/favorites first!  Keeping them should be automatic, but.....


----------



## maxiogee

I have, alas, been reminded of why I dropped Firefox. Some glitches are causing my cursor to be ineffective when I attempt to insert text into the reply boxes, both quick and advanced. Reloading the page has had intermittent success as a cure, as has having only one tab open at a time. It has been so frustrating that I have gone back to Safari and am logging in every time, and typing with crossed fingers hoping that a solution is discovered.


----------

